# Wife's first bow kill



## bonecollectorhc (Sep 30, 2010)

View attachment 559694[


----------



## tah1982 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## HD28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## smithuser (Sep 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow... congrats!


----------



## snook24 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! Where did she get it?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2010)

It's a bear.  Good job.


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice bear.  i bet she's hooked now


----------



## FMBear (Oct 1, 2010)

Outstanding!!  Now give us a story!!


----------



## KPreston (Oct 1, 2010)

*Bear!!!!!*

Where was it taken?  Is this a Georgia Bear? KP.


----------



## bonecollectorhc (Oct 1, 2010)

*The rest of the story....*

My wife and I was in the mountains of N Ga.  We hunted Friday evening and saw a bear, Saturday morning we were back and this bear came in, we were able to watch him about 20 minutes, he came on in within bow range - my wife drew back and made a perfect shot @ 13 yards.  We watched him run out of sight over a ridge and crashed within 50 yds.  We were able to hear the moan and all.  Was even able to capture the hunt on my new video glasses.
Great hunt and a great shot made as this was the first time she had ever slung an arrow at anything other than the targets.  A very rememberable hunt.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice...2 trophies in the same picture!!!


----------



## FMBear (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the story!  That is what memories are all about!  Again, congrats to the both of you on a hunt of a lifetime together!!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice wish i could find one.


----------



## swampbogger (Oct 1, 2010)

Very cool!!!!!! Congrats to her.  How do you like the glasses? I just started looking at those and pretty sure im gonna get some. How was qaulity of video?


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice one. Great kill!!!!!!!!


----------



## T_well (Oct 1, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Nice...2 trophies in the same picture!!!



Beat me to it; I was gonna say good loking one...nice bear too! -complimentary wise not offensive-


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 1, 2010)

congrats, nice bear.


----------



## sdj2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats! Nice rug or mount there.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 1, 2010)

Good hunt !


----------



## pnome (Oct 3, 2010)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## bonecollectorhc (Oct 4, 2010)

swampbogger said:


> Very cool!!!!!! Congrats to her.  How do you like the glasses? I just started looking at those and pretty sure im gonna get some. How was qaulity of video?



The glasses work well as long as you have good lighting and remember to turn them on. Video quality is decent. Just wish they had a zoom. We have the I-kam Extremes.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats to the wife!!!!!


----------

